# 15 Prozent Rabatt auf alle Produkte bei 3D Supply + PCGH-T-Shirt für 2,36 Euro [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. März 2010)

*15 Prozent Rabatt auf alle Produkte bei 3D Supply + PCGH-T-Shirt für 2,36 Euro [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu 15 Prozent Rabatt auf alle Produkte bei 3D Supply + PCGH-T-Shirt für 2,36 Euro [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: 15 Prozent Rabatt auf alle Produkte bei 3D Supply + PCGH-T-Shirt für 2,36 Euro [Anzeige]


----------



## push@max (28. März 2010)

*15 Prozent Rabatt auf alle Produkte bei 3D Supply + PCGH-T-Shirt für 2,36 Euro [Anzeige]*

Die Shirts sind wirklich sehr günstig.

Wie kommts, dass ihr Shirts für 2,40€ verkauft?


----------



## jobo (29. März 2010)

*AW: 15 Prozent Rabatt auf alle Produkte bei 3D Supply + PCGH-T-Shirt für 2,36 Euro [Anzeige]*

Echt saug gut! Aber da gibt’s auch so Sweatshirts, auf denen steht "PCGHW" und "PCGHW.DE".(-: 
Ich denke mal das ist eine Palette Fehldrucke... 
Aber die T-Shirts sind sau günstig und auch richtig(glaub ich...)...

LG 
Jobo


----------



## moe (29. März 2010)

*AW: 15 Prozent Rabatt auf alle Produkte bei 3D Supply + PCGH-T-Shirt für 2,36 Euro [Anzeige]*

öhm, das ist ja alles schön und gut, aber ich komm nicht mehr auf die seite. da läuft nur ein timer ab.


----------



## jobo (30. März 2010)

*AW: 15 Prozent Rabatt auf alle Produkte bei 3D Supply + PCGH-T-Shirt für 2,36 Euro [Anzeige]*

Die haben glaub ich der Seite ein update verpasst. 
I-wie is das PCGH shirt weg! Was ein S**eis


----------



## Painkiller (1. April 2010)

*AW: 15 Prozent Rabatt auf alle Produkte bei 3D Supply + PCGH-T-Shirt für 2,36 Euro [Anzeige]*

Wann kommen denn die neunen PCGHW-Shirts?

Wollt mir gestern eines bestellen, kann aber meinen Nickname nicht eintragen.... -.-


----------

